# Can you suggest a tall, low-tech friendly plant?



## UnderseaGal (Mar 4, 2014)

Hi all,

Here is my Fluval Edge 12g:








(I'm not sure why these show up sideways, sorry)

On the right hand side, growing to the top of the tank, is my wisteria. It's getting ratty and grows in every which direction, so I'm looking to replace it. 
I'm using stock lighting, which is poor, and no CO2/ferts. Somehow most plants in that tank still do fine (other plants are anubias, windelov fern).

Can anyone suggest a tall plant that can thrive in no-tech conditions? Ideally something that would go as high as my wisteria?

Two I'm considering are echinodorus rose (I just added one to my spec, doing well so far) and crinum thalanum (seen at LFS), but I'm not sure how they would do.
I still consider myself a newbie so the plants need to do well with minimal care. 

Thanks!


----------



## Chronick (Apr 27, 2010)

look for bolbitis, african fern. I think it'll match the style of your tank too


----------



## Newt (Jan 28, 2015)

I've got some moneywort in my tank, it grows straight up and is a nice looking plant. My tank is quite heavily planted so it doesn't get all that much light, and it's doing really well anyways. Might be one to try...


----------



## UnderseaGal (Mar 4, 2014)

Chronick and Newt, thanks for the suggestions! Both look good...


----------



## Lutefisk (Jun 29, 2014)

You might also look into _Cryptocoryne balansae_ or some other _Hygrophila_. I've had good luck with the crypt as a background.


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

hygrophilia polysperma. might be spelt wrong but it grows like a weed in a mud puddle. easiest plant to grow and looks great  Its also a stem plant so you can cut it anywhere and re plant it too make a bush


----------



## Dawna (Jul 29, 2013)

Jungle val


----------



## Lutefisk (Jun 29, 2014)

Hygro polysperma also makes a great Oto tree, if you have any of those!


----------



## UnderseaGal (Mar 4, 2014)

Thanks for the suggestions, Lutefisk, jbyoung00008 & Dawna.
I just realized I have one more criteria - the plant can't be too skinny or frail, because my bamboo shrimp, Mittsy, needs to hang on to it to be in the water stream (Mittsy is awesome). Many of the suggestions fit this criteria, and I do have otos... So maybe I should start looking for H. polysperma if you really promise it can grow without too much light... haha


----------



## Dawna (Jul 29, 2013)

It should be able to grow. I had a small cube with two small stems and they grew a bit even when I don't have light for it


----------



## Lutefisk (Jun 29, 2014)

I can second Dawna's experience that _H. polysperma_ will soldier on, even in an unlighted tank.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

I would recommend Vals also. As long as you don't dose Excel.


----------



## UnderseaGal (Mar 4, 2014)

Dawna and Lutefisk, thanks for confirming and sharing your experience!
2wheelsx2 - no chance of me using excel - I tried it a little while back and only managed to melt a wisteria and a bacopa.


----------



## Clownloachlover (Apr 21, 2010)

vals...Egeria Densa...grows thick and fast and very hardy!


----------



## Atom (Apr 21, 2010)

What about limnophilia Sessiliflora? I just purchased some for a low tech setup.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UnderseaGal (Mar 4, 2014)

Two other great recommendations! Thanks Clownloachlover and Atom.
I guess it'll come down to what I can find easily now...


----------



## UnderseaGal (Mar 4, 2014)

Just called my LFS and they have hygrophila polysperma but only the rosanervig variety. Is that ok? Hardy? Grows tall?
Just checking... 
Thanks!


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

hornwort, low tech, can grow in cold or warm water.


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

That is just as good as the regular variety.



UnderseaGal said:


> Just called my LFS and they have hygrophila polysperma but only the rosanervig variety. Is that ok? Hardy? Grows tall?
> Just checking...
> Thanks!


----------



## UnderseaGal (Mar 4, 2014)

Thanks for the additional suggestion, Charles!
And TomC, thanks for confirming. Very excited to get rid of my ratty wisteria.


----------



## Flyingkyt (Jun 22, 2015)

I've anacharis before they are pretty easy to maintain tall plants. You can also look in to hornwort but they need a little bit of trimming on and off 'cause they branch out.
I had these in less than 2w per gallon conditions.


----------



## outsider (Jan 13, 2015)

Limnophila sessiliflora is great low tech plant and less messy than green cabomba.


----------



## Clownloachlover (Apr 21, 2010)

hygrophilia polysperma...I have some clippings you can have


----------



## WetOne (Nov 14, 2014)

Sorry i don't know their names. some pictures no CO2/ferts


----------



## UnderseaGal (Mar 4, 2014)

Update: hygrophila polysperma was a total bust. Didn't grow very much, and lost all its lower leaves.
In any case, the ADA is not working at all in that tank and I have a little bit of BBA so I'm re-doing it this weekend and I'll be only putting in big and small anubias in there. Stay tuned!


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

UnderseaGal said:


> Update: hygrophila polysperma was a total bust. Didn't grow very much, and lost all its lower leaves.
> In any case, the ADA is not working at all in that tank and I have a little bit of BBA so I'm re-doing it this weekend and I'll be only putting in big and small anubias in there. Stay tuned!


Oh wow. Yah, if H. Polysperma lost its lower leaves in ADA then that is definitely because of the Edge's low light intensity. You are best to go with Anubias, cryptocorynes and other low light plants.


----------



## UnderseaGal (Mar 4, 2014)

Yup, low light all the way. ADA was driving me *crazy* - all the dust was making the water cloudy all the time. So today I changed it all up and put Eco Complete in it instead and the only plants I have in there now are anubias (regular and nanas) and some baby windelov fern I managed to recuperate (though I'm not sure if it'll grow). Everything is attached either to a rock or a piece of wood so it'll be easy to pull them out to trim/treat with H2O2 if need be. It's looking a little bare now (anubias are low and the Edge is a tall tank) so I may put another wisteria in - had one for a while and it looked good, but when it started looking ratty I had a hard time finding a replacement. In any case, right now, I'm finally seeing all my fish!


----------



## Salishsea (Oct 19, 2014)

Another plug for tall graceful Cryptocorne balansae, love mine. It has been healthy in my low-light low-tech set up for years and years. Slender long leaves mean I can see the fish, slow growing, never ratty for me.


----------



## Hammer (Apr 22, 2010)

Ludwigia repens but might not get red 
Mine seem pretty good with medium light


----------



## Salishsea (Oct 19, 2014)

Cryptocoryne balansae is not too skinny or frail for shrimp to climb on, it is strong


----------



## Fishlover69 (Jun 9, 2015)

Hi

I am looking for some Water Wisteria and pearl weed. Easy and fast growing plants. I have a low tech aquarium,66 gallon and looking to get it planted.
Please msg me if you know a store which has reasonable prices for plants or if anyone sells them while trimming their plants


----------



## Carpenter (Jan 26, 2014)

Valliseneria americana is a very broad grass that grows well in low light and is perfect for you ottos . And for your shrimp to hangout on but they will block the light very quickly if not pruned.


----------

